# What scale is this?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm making a guess here, but would this scale be an E minor diminished 2nd?

E F G A B C D E


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well...normal E minor is E F# G A B C D E because it is the relative minor of G major which has 1 sharp, F#.

Therefore, if the F is natural, it must be diminished 2nd.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

E Phrygian


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup, E phrygian. Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks - found this...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrygian_mode

They refer to the 2nd as a flat 2nd. This scale would be the modern Phrygian.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Or if you want to O.D. on this stuff

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musical_mode


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

wait...I thought the phrygian mode was b2, b3, b6, and b7?

that would be: E F Gb A B Cb Db E


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> wait...I thought the phrygian mode was b2, b3, b6, and b7?
> 
> that would be: E F Gb A B Cb Db E


Yes you would be correct for the most part..you would use that formula to alter from the major scale of E. It contains E F# G# A B C# D# thus the alteration would give you that of a C scale.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

i am now officially confused


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Read over Mr David's explanation again. It's good.
If you start with E major - E, F#, G#, A, B, C#, D#, E and the flatten the 2 (F#-> F), flatten the 3 (G#-> G), flatten the 6 and 7 (C# -> C and D#-> D) so you get E F G A B C D E. 

Where you got confused before was you started from the minor instead of the major. If you want to start from the natural minor then just flatten the 2.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

aah! now i understand lol...thanks!


----------

